# 3Com Netzwerkkarte installieren



## matzseesi (27. April 2004)

Hi Leute

Also hab folgendes Problem
Hab einen Debian Woody Server aufgsetzt und alles einstellen können apache mit php qmail usw...

Jedoch beim einbau einer weiteren Netzwerkkarte scheitere ich.

Ich habe viel geschaut (gegoogelt) doch nirgends gibts was gscheids. Für was sind diese Module da 

Ich weiß mit lsmod kann ich sie mir auflisten lassen und ich weiß dass ich eines mit modprobe hinzufügen kan JEDOCH wenn ich es hinzufüge ist es unused also denk ich dass ich es noch an die vorhandene Netzwerkkarte die er mit lspci kennt binden muss nur wie

Kann mir da jemand helfen

Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine
3Com Ether Link XL PCI (3c900B-TPO

Es gibt auch neuere Treiber doch die muss man compiliern und von dem lass ich mal die Finger!

Grüße Matz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Ich würde gucken, ob die NIC evtl. bereits vom Linux-Kernel unterstützt wird -> Kernel mit 3Com-NIC-Unterstützung bauen.


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*Hmm*

Hab das ganze mit dem Knoppix 3.4 gestartet und dieser listet mir mit lsmod das Modul 3c59x auf! ok wie geh ich weiter vor anscheinend kennt das knoppix dieses modul!

Grüße Posseidon


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

lsmod listet die geladenen Module auf, d.h. dass das entsprechende Modul schon geladen ist. Nun kannst du deine Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren, per 
	
	
	



```
# ifconfig eth0 <ip> <netmask> up
```


----------



## Sway (28. April 2004)

Das ist doch Woody mit dem Standardkernel (2.4.18bf ?). Die 3Com Treiber kannst du doch sicher nachladen. Debian hat doch *modconf*. Damit kannst du sehen welche Treiber als Module Vorliegen und kannst sie auch nachladen. 
Ich find das ist der leichteste weg.


[Zusatzinfo für Debian] 
Beim installieren von Debian kannst du direkt nach dem Booten einfach ENTER drücken zum installieren. Wenn du allerdings *bf24* eingibst, installiert er dir Woody mit dem 2.4.18bf Kernel und nicht mit dem alten 2.2er.
... das wollte ich nur noch mal am Rande erwähnen, falls die Frage kommen sollte "Wieso 2.4.18, ich hab nen 2.2er). Denn je älter der Kernel, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist es, das neuste Hardware unterstützt wird.


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*hmm*

Das modul ist geladen weil ich es mit modprobe -t 3c59x geladen habe! allerdings unused

Also nun ist es geladen! Bei einem Nuestart ist es wieder weg wo muss ich das eintragen dass es wieder kommt nach dem neustart

Wenn ich (falls es unused ist) eingeb ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.140 255.255.255.0 dann schreibt er mir einen error raus und zwarSIOSIFADDR: Invalid argument
allerdings nach anschließendem ifconfig steht das eth1 drin.
(ETH0 ist die erste Netzwerkkarte)
Wie bekomm ich diesen Fehler weg?

Hab den neuen Kernel, bin auf diese Einstellung auch nach der Installation draufgekommen


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

Schreib den Modulnamen in die /etc/modules, dann wird es beim Systemstart automatisch geladen.
Was ist denn das für eine Subnetmask für eine Klasse-A-Adresse? Ich würde 255.0.0.0 vorschlagen.
Versuch mal 
	
	
	



```
# ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.114 netmask 255.0.0.0
```
 ich glaube, es war mein Fehler!


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*hmm*

Soweit ich weiß ist die Subnet Mask hier bei 255.255.255.0 diese Netzwerkkarte stellt nämlich die Verbindung zum ADSL Modem dar und dies hat die adresse 10.0.0.138 

Die IP Der Netzwerkkarte wollte ich auf 10.0.0.140 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Neustart

Jetzt funktionierts auch mit dem ifconfig! Gibts da a bessere Dokumentation für des programm als die manpage

Grüße und thx for help schau dann gleich ob die Karte funktioniert!

Matz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Jap 255.255.255.0 ist hierbei richtig. Im heimischen, privaten LAN wird selten mehr als ein /24-Netz benötigt.


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*sodala*

In den Modules ist es jetzt eingetragen

Nur wenn ich neustarte löscht er mir die eth1 configuration!

Muss ich das auch irgendwo eintragen?

Grüße Posseidon


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2004)

Wenn du Debian benutzt:

/etc/network/interfaces
bzw.
/etc/modules


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*hmm*

Irgendwie startet der des trotzdem nit, ich habs eintragen. ich glaub dass ich des erst einschalten muss mit up oder auto oder so! nur wo stell ich des bei den interfaces ein


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Jap 255.255.255.0 ist hierbei richtig. Im heimischen, privaten LAN wird selten mehr als ein /24-Netz benötigt.  *


Dann seh ich den Sinn in einer Klasse-A-Adresse immernoch nicht, wenn ich nur 1 Hostbyte benötige, wieso dann diese hässliche IP? Ist die IP vom Modem fix?


----------



## matzseesi (28. April 2004)

*jup*

voreingestellt vom Provider

Es lebe die Telekom austria



Grüße Posseidon


----------



## Stibie (29. April 2004)

*Re: hmm*



> _Original geschrieben von matzseesi _
> *Irgendwie startet der des trotzdem nit, ich habs eintragen. ich glaub dass ich des erst einschalten muss mit up oder auto oder so! nur wo stell ich des bei den interfaces ein *



zeig mal deine /etc/modules


----------



## matzseesi (29. April 2004)

*also*

etc/modules

usb-uhci
input
usbkbd
keybdev
hp100                                          
3c59x
agpgart


wobei hp100 die erste netzwerkkarte is
und 3c59x die zweite

und hier noch die etc/network/interfaces

#the loopback interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
               address 192.168.2.253
               netmask  255.255.255.0
               network 192.168.2.0
                broadcast 192.168.2.255
               gateway      192.168.2.1
iface eth1 inet static
              address 10.0.0.140
              netmask  255.255.255.0
               gateway  10.0.0.138

Wobei eth1 selbst dazugeschrieben wurde

Vielleicht könnte mir diese interfaces wer ein wenig erklären wär total super

Grüße Matz


----------



## JohannesR (29. April 2004)

*Re: also*



> _Original geschrieben von matzseesi _
> 
> ```
> auto eth0
> ...


auto eth1 fehlt da noch.


----------



## Stibie (29. April 2004)

und schreib noch: 
network 10.0.0.0
broadcast 10.0.0.255


----------

